# Congrats me, guys!



## Pomo (Sep 29, 2022)

Glad to say that 14 of my prints have been included in the holdings of the main state museum of art in my region! Previously, only paintings and graphics (including paintings by Malevich and Kandinsky) were kept there. But this year they decided to create an art photography collection as well. They took fourteen of my works, which had previously been exhibited. Also included were prints by Alexander Rodchenko, which were handed down by his heirs.

I have to say that the museum chose mostly my old black and white works (2017 - 2021), although I'm working more with colour abstraction now. Perhaps this was motivated by the fact that these black and white prints have better preservation.


----------



## Pomo (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Pomo (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## AlanKlein (Sep 29, 2022)

Congratulations.  Your photos are very interesting and unique.  Can you share some of your methods?
Alan


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 29, 2022)

Well done.....


----------



## terri (Sep 29, 2022)

Congratulations, Pomo!!   Very exciting news!

I seem to recognize some of these....wonderful work!


----------



## Warhorse (Sep 29, 2022)

Congratulations!!


----------



## mjcmt (Sep 29, 2022)

Excellent!


----------



## Warfarin (Sep 30, 2022)

Very nice work


----------



## Pomo (Oct 2, 2022)

AlanKlein said:


> Congratulations.  Your photos are very interesting and unique.  Can you share some of your methods?
> Alan


Thank you very much! I have a few ground rules:
1. it's better to have a small and inexpensive camera that you can always take with you than a big and expensive one that lies at home.
2. You don't need to take pictures of beautiful views. You should try to find unimportant details in the street that people usually do not pay attention to and pass by. And try to turn these details into an interesting photo.
3. Pictures taken outdoors are often half-finished, they need refinement.
4. When I refine a shot, I emphasize the accents and remove unnecessary details. A photograph should evoke a maximum internal response.
5. When I post a photo, I get feedback, rate it and then delete 9 out of 10 photos.


----------



## Pomo (Oct 2, 2022)

Jeff15 said:


> Well done.....


Cheers!


----------



## Pomo (Oct 2, 2022)

terri said:


> Congratulations, Pomo!! Very exciting news!
> 
> I seem to recognize some of these....wonderful work!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Pomo (Oct 2, 2022)

Warhorse said:


> Congratulations!!





mjcmt said:


> Excellent!





Warfarin said:


> Very nice work


Thank you guys!


----------



## CherylL (Oct 2, 2022)

Congrats!  Stunning images


----------



## Robshoots (Oct 2, 2022)

Congratulation, Pomo.  Truly exciting news.


----------



## mndmeld (Oct 4, 2022)

Pomo said:


> Glad to say that 14 of my prints have been included in the holdings of the main state museum of art in my region! Previously, only paintings and graphics (including paintings by Malevich and Kandinsky) were kept there. But this year they decided to create an art photography collection as well. They took fourteen of my works, which had previously been exhibited. Also included were prints by Alexander Rodchenko, which were handed down by his heirs.
> 
> I have to say that the museum chose mostly my old black and white works (2017 - 2021), although I'm working more with colour abstraction now. Perhaps this was motivated by the fact that these black and white prints have better preservation.


Congratulations. I love your work. It’s so unique.


----------



## Meehow (Oct 4, 2022)

Congratulations!


----------



## Pomo (Oct 5, 2022)

CherylL said:


> Congrats!  Stunning images


Thank you!


----------



## Pomo (Oct 5, 2022)

Robshoots said:


> Congratulation, Pomo.  Truly exciting news.


Thanks for your comment!


----------



## jeffashman (Oct 11, 2022)

Congratulations! That's wonderful! I'd love to see a book with your abstract shots.


----------



## Pomo (Oct 12, 2022)

jeffashman said:


> Congratulations! That's wonderful! I'd love to see a book with your abstract shots.


Thank you very much!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 25, 2022)

Interesting set of photos - congrats!


----------



## charlie76 (Oct 29, 2022)

Yes, these are great artistic photographs.  I like your style...very consistent and very interesting.


----------



## otherprof (Oct 30, 2022)

Pomo said:


>


Congratulations and kudos to the museum for adding photography to its collection. Like so many others on this site, I've been a fan of yours for a long time.


----------



## jeffashman (Nov 15, 2022)

Congratulations!


----------



## Deon Reynolds (Nov 15, 2022)

Congratulations! And, beautiful work, I see why they picked it!


----------



## Pomo (Nov 18, 2022)

Thank you guys!


----------

